
Would blockchain completely replace cloud? - yuwu9145
Just roughly thinking, as blockchain offers transparent and interconnected network, would it possibly replace backend server side completely in future?<p>Because theoretically blockchain will allow information to exchange between browsers and phones which can act as blockchain nodes
======
ColinWright
This sounds like complete nonsense to me, so I guess my understanding of what
"blockchain" is must be different from yours.

To help me understand your comment/submission, could you explain what you
think "blockchain" is?

Thanks.

------
gregjor
Blockchain already replaced databases, money, software, fluorescent light,
dolphins, and cheese. I can’t think of any reason it can’t replace everything.

